# Games Day Pics.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found these on fb. Post what you find.

Iron Hands Immortals









Lorgar.









SM heavy arty.









Mechanicum Myrmodons (or something).

















































New weapons for the Thallax cohort.









Assault Pod.

















Night Lords Night Raptors


































Alpha Legion. Note the Omega symbol intertwined with the Alpha.

















Death Guard Grave Wardens


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Found on fb


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

More found on fb


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

WE red butchers look great, and an IF supplement? Nice.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Found on fb


Wait.. big thing in the background... K'Dai Destroyer? WTF?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> an IF supplement? Nice.


I'm guessing yes, apparently it was advertised in the Games Day Guide book, loving the Red Butchers and the SM Artillery piece


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It's becoming harder and harder to not start a Horus heresy army...


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Probably gonna grab a couple of those "SM Basilisks" when they are released  The rest looks nice also.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Very disappointed with Lorgar, but almost everything else is amazing. Really want to start some Mechanicus stuff...

Midnight


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I see FW's Horus Heresy Massacre has made its way on to eBay already!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Night Lords Night Raptors


Sold! Haha Hopefully we'll see some better pictures of everything soon. In all honesty those these are all very nicely detailed models. The Mechanicus things (look like Skitarii) are my second favorites.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love how FW can just drop a Lorgar mini in with almost no prior warning and no fanfare! 

"Hey everyone see Ferrus, we think he looks cool. Oh yeah, Lorgar is over there and we even did some Alpha Legion sculpts you might be interested in..."

Masters of understatement...

Rev


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Very disappointed with Lorgar, but almost everything else is amazing. Really want to start some Mechanicus stuff...
> 
> Midnight


Then I think they got him just right. Lorgar was a pedantic stuffed shirt who got punished by his dad in front of all his friends and siblings.

Even his dad was disappointed in him.

And that's exactly what he looks like.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my!! Also from fb


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The head isn't official yet, it's just a place holder.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Does 'Primarch number V' mean it's Kahn, or just the fifth primarch model they made? They've made four alread, Fulgrim, Angron, Ferrus Manus, Lorgar, so could that be it? I think it looks like Horus with that on eye his chest.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Fifth primarch model they've made. It's definitely Horus.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder if forge world will produce a possessed horus as the horus heresy setting advances into the next book or two?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Won't be another Horus for at least 5 or 6 more books, 4 books away is Calth. Apparently the amount of stuff they have planned it may end up taking 30 books to do.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay horus!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Won't be another Horus for at least 5 or 6 more books, 4 books away is Calth. Apparently the amount of stuff they have planned it may end up taking 30 books to do.


If I remember correctly 8 was the last semi-official number, from 8 to 30 is a hell of a jump


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right:

Iron Hands Immortals: Awesome, brutally understated looking boarding marines, between these and the recent release I'd be getting an iron stiffy if I played them.

Lorgar: Personally I really like it because it is so undertstated, he looks as if he is surveying the ruins of a world he has just Enlightened. Plus it would make an awesome =I= mini.

Sm Bassy: Cool, very cool even if just to have a variant bassy for IG (command vechile or some such which I may use it for) It reminds me of the design of the Crassus a bit, which is always a good thing.

Mechanicum love: Awesome to see them going down a traditional route with them, heaps of robes, wires etc

Assualt Pod: Again close to the imagery that they have always had. It looks fucking huge as well, makes me wonder what the price will be.

Night Raptors: A little disappointed here as the heads seem to be the same as the Raptors just released and I wasn't a huge fan of them. 

Baby Valedor Tank Hunter: This looks like the weapon from the Valedor mounted on that new SM tank chasis. I'm still on the fence about that chasis so....

Alpha Legion Doors: Very understated, perfect.

Gravewardens: They look good but I thought DG already had their Termy special unit (Death Shroud) but these seem to be in Cataphractii rather than Tartaros. Anybody care to enlighten me as to teh Grave Wardens? Are they post Nurglfication?

Red Butchers: Nice dynamic posing on these guys. Be interested to see them closer up.

All in all fucking awesome work from FW as per usual. Thanks for the picks!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> If I remember correctly 8 was the last semi-official number, from 8 to 30 is a hell of a jump


I couldn't tell if it was properly joking or not, he mentioned there's tons of battles that won't be covered in a BL book because it simply doesn't advance the story and FW may use them as the basis of other books. I definitely think though there will be more than 8 books now.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Got back from Games Day a few hours ago obviously. Not overwhelmed really, once again it's more designed to sell models than provide a gaming experience (guess that's not too much of a surprise really!) 

HOWEVER, the Forgeworld displays were very nice, and seeing the new Iron hands stuff in the flesh was really very very nice! All of the photos above do not give justice to the quality of the models. I can predict quite comfortably a lot of new Iron Hands armies will spring up now, which is fantastic as they are a great chapter.

Hope everyone who went had a great time. If you saw a guy walking around wearing a black tshirt with Exit Ten on in in gold writing that was me


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't find any of the normal gaming tables, you know the ones where you can take part? They've really down sized Gamesday.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I didn't find any of the normal gaming tables, you know the ones where you can take part? They've really down sized Gamesday.


You didn't find any because there was none! lol. It was all display tables, a few of the stands where the designers and writers were, then 75% of the main arena was so you could buy products. Really very frustrating because it's turned into a sales day, less a games day now.

Still, I use it as a time to buy Forgeworld products without the retarded 12% shipping fee of your total basket. Relic Contemptor Dreadnought will be fighting for my Iron Lords really soon! :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> You didn't find any because there was none! lol. It was all display tables, a few of the stands where the designers and writers were, then 75% of the main arena was so you could buy products. Really very frustrating because it's turned into a sales day, less a games day now.
> 
> Still, I use it as a time to buy Forgeworld products without the retarded 12% shipping fee of your total basket. Relic Contemptor Dreadnought will be fighting for my Iron Lords really soon! :wink:


Yeah that's what I thought  I entered armies on parade and didn't even get my "rank" they only cared about the top three. I enjoyed the Seminars, but everything else felt like it was just a big shop for the day. You'd think with them removing the game tables etc they could do a little more in regards to the painting competitions.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah that's what I thought  I entered armies on parade and didn't even get my "rank" they only cared about the top three. I enjoyed the Seminars, but everything else felt like it was just a big shop for the day. You'd think with them removing the game tables etc they could do a little more in regards to the painting competitions.


Which board was yours in the armies on parade? When me and G8Keeper went around there was only 50% of the boards on display. I hope I saw your parade 

It was mate, change of venue, change of layout. All designed to have everyone central to the hobby buying area so they can buy more stuff. Talking to Phil Kelly and Robin Cruddace was cool I congratulated Robin on a awesome codex, and spoke to the designers of the new marine kits, they were quite content on the feedback they got from the new releases. Also interested to talk to Aragorn Marks, one of the designers about his inspirations from early evolutionary sharks and how he put them into the new war creatures in the new Dark Elf book. Very nice insight into how he works!

But like I said earlier, I just use it as a way to meet mates, have a laugh with them and get some FW on the way through  We left about 2.30, so no idea who won golden daemon etc.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaaaand yet again, FW is the only one doing anything exciting on GD...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Which board was yours in the armies on parade? When me and G8Keeper went around there was only 50% of the boards on display. I hope I saw your parade
> 
> It was mate, change of venue, change of layout. All designed to have everyone central to the hobby buying area so they can buy more stuff. Talking to Phil Kelly and Robin Cruddace was cool I congratulated Robin on a awesome codex, and spoke to the designers of the new marine kits, they were quite content on the feedback they got from the new releases. Also interested to talk to Aragorn Marks, one of the designers about his inspirations from early evolutionary sharks and how he put them into the new war creatures in the new Dark Elf book. Very nice insight into how he works!
> 
> But like I said earlier, I just use it as a way to meet mates, have a laugh with them and get some FW on the way through  We left about 2.30, so no idea who won golden daemon etc.


My army was the green and blue marines (Warmongers) , left it late to pick it up so could of seen it. I was two spots away from the eventual winner which was a Slaanesh army in a collapsing city scape.









(Not taken on the day)

Didn't expect to win as I didn't really work on it, was just my normal 40k force and the board was simple, would of liked to of known how well it did though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The head isn't official yet, it's just a place holder.


I hope so, because I always pictured him with hair.



Kreuger said:


> I wonder if forge world will produce a possessed horus


Horus was never possessed. He was manipulated and granted vast powers by the Chaos pantheon, but he was never possessed.



Jacobite said:


> Night Raptors: A little disappointed here as the heads seem to be the same as the Raptors just released and I wasn't a huge fan of them.


Yeah, that was my first reaction. Why buy what is essentially a resin version of an already existing plastic kit?

Does anybody know which system that K'dai destroyer is for? For some reason I'm seeing Chaos Dwarves when I look at it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Note the termie on the very right with the gold trim. Looks like a special character.


































That's a lot of missiles.


































A bit closer to that K'dai destroyer.









A bit closer and they do look pretty good. The foremost guy has a chainglaive.









Interesting...


























Awesome.


































Close up of the Grave Guard I think.

















Lorgar unpainted. Easier to make out the detail.









More book content.

















More AdMech to come.


















If they brought out the big ones for sale, I'd buy them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> If they brought out the big ones for sale, I'd buy them.


Pretty sure if they did sell these 3 ups, they'd sell quite a few as display pieces or for people who want statues for scenery etc.

Damn.. could you image a 3-up of some of the primarchs, especially Ferrus?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GrizBe, yes I can, and it's a magnificent scene.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Even after seeing the unpainted version of Lorgar (which, to me, looks better than the painted version), the armor still makes him look a bit fat because of the angles at which the pictures were taken. 

Love the Battle of Phall board. Looks epic

And that is Raven Guard for book three I see. Closer to seeing how Corax looks. Can't wait!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A book on the Battle of Prospero? Me wants NAO!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love those two boards. Iron Warriors vs Iron Hands. Those IH Boarding Marines look fucking ace ranked up together. I don't think that gold terminator is a special character I think it's a just a good conversion. Those Grave Wardens still confuse me a bit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

few more pictures
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-imprezy.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-imprezy_29.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-imprezy_9310.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-tau-nowy-riptide.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-konkursu.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-konkursu_29.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-konkursu_2167.html
http://tauempire.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/golden-demon-2013-uk-zdjecia-z-konkursu_328.html


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A bit closer and they do look pretty good. The foremost guy has a chainglaive.


Jago! Now that I can see the details more clearly, these are some great models. Very nice! 

It'd be cool if they sold large statues like that normally. Those would be great!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This pic seemingly just said WIP, and a massive nerd storm brewed up on fb over what it is. The star could indicate more Celestial Lions, with others saying it could be DA. Personally I think it might be CL, but why go back so long after the book came out? The sphinxes on the chest did make me think a possible TS, as did the star. Didn't one of the TS companies have an eight pointed star as a symbol? And yes, I know it only has 7 points, but it is a WIP.










Also found this.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm a bit sceptical about them being CL's. Has FW got CL's slated to be in the next IA book? I'd say it's more likely to be HH in some form, probably TS.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

The lion an star are very reminiscent of Astral Claws.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Definately agree with Grimaldus. First thought was Astral Claws before I read any comments.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Even though it would be a random skip back to release a model when there are plenty of HH characters to be working on I'm pretty certain it's a Claw. I could be wrong but it looks right to me.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I reckon you are right Mr Grimaldus, defo has the look of an astral claw!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it's either more Celestial Lions, or the primarch Lion El'Johnson.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder that space marine heavy tank is the saber claw tank >.>


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> You didn't find any because there was none! lol. It was all display tables, a few of the stands where the designers and writers were, then 75% of the main arena was so you could buy products. Really very frustrating because it's turned into a sales day, less a games day now...


I am really glad I didn't decide to go. GD has deteriorated over the last few years and I for one can no longer be bothered with the drive and the parking fees on top of the ticket price.

On a plus note, there are some nice looking FW models featured in the photo's. I particularly like the Mechanicum thingies...will make good servitors for my Marines :grin:


----------

